# Dixon Spring 2014 (March 29th)



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 5, 2014)

Dixon Spring 2014 (March 29th)

Competition Website
http://koii.cubingusa.com/dixonspring2014/index.php

WCA competition page
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DixonSpring2014

2x2 - 2 rounds
3x3 - 2 rounds
4x4 (1:30 Soft / 3:00 Hard)
Megaminx (2:30 soft / 4:00 Hard)
FMC - Mean of 3
3x3 Bld (Attempts <15 min)
Skewb (1:00.00 Soft / 1:00.01 Hard)

Competitors will have choice between Skewb and FMC attempt 3. If you choose Skewb you can still compete in the other 2 attempts of FMC.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 5, 2014)

Ugh, I can probably make the Skewb hard cutoff, but the soft cutoff is impossible :/


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 5, 2014)

As much as I would love to do skewb, I can't turn down another FMC attempt.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 5, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Ugh, I can probably make the Skewb hard cutoff, but the soft cutoff is impossible :/



You're coming?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 5, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> You're coming?



He was making a humorous joke


----------



## kcl (Feb 5, 2014)

Hmmm I'll make it if I can, it's the day after my birthday..


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 5, 2014)

Finally it's announced. I can't believe the organizer took this long to get it organized... It's supposed to be in the winter...


----------



## Mikel (Feb 5, 2014)

cuber952 said:


> Finally it's announced. I can't believe the organizer took this long to get it organized... It's supposed to be in the winter...



It says on the website the organizer is John Brechon. He must be pretty unorganized if he was supposed to do it in winter.


----------



## kcl (Feb 5, 2014)

cuber952 said:


> Finally it's announced. I can't believe the organizer took this long to get it organized... It's supposed to be in the winter...



Stop trolling nub


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 5, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Legitimately can't tell if you're trolling..



I'm being serious. He needs to get his act together.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Feb 5, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Hmmm I'll make it if I can, it's the day after my birthday..


Its the day before mine!


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 5, 2014)

cuber952 said:


> I'm being serious. He needs to get his act together.



Wat


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 5, 2014)

cuber952 said:


> Finally it's announced. I can't believe the organizer took this long to get it organized... It's supposed to be in the winter...



I thought it was supposed to be on his birthday...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 5, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> I thought it was supposed to be on his birthday...



No no, that's just the day he wanted to get Dix on.


----------



## kcl (Feb 6, 2014)

cuber952 said:


> I'm being serious. He needs to get his act together.



Hahahahaha just because there was Dixon winter 2013 does not automatically mean there's one in '14. Get your act together. This is for spring, not winter.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 6, 2014)

Woo fmc woo


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Hahahahaha just because there was Dixon winter 2013 does not automatically mean there's one in '14. Get your act together. This is for spring, not winter.



People don't like change especially me. I avoided making plans during the winter because i was expecting a competition in Dixon. This is ridiculous, I just wasted a whole winter doing nothing.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 6, 2014)

cuber952 said:


> People don't like change especially me. I avoided making plans during the winter because i was expecting a competition in Dixon. This is ridiculous, I just wasted a whole winter doing nothing.



You could have came to Blizzard Town 2014. Then you wouldn't have been doing "nothing."


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 6, 2014)

SpicyOranges said:


> Its the day before mine!


It's the day of mine!

Probably not traveling to the other side of the world though.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Feb 6, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> It's the day of mine!
> 
> Probably not traveling to the other side of the world though.


Aww, we could have 3 days of birthdays!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 6, 2014)

Mikel said:


> You could have came to Blizzard Town 2014. Then you wouldn't have been doing "nothing."



But he DID come...


CyanSandwich said:


> Probably not traveling to the other side of the world though.



Do it.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Feb 6, 2014)

That's the same day as the sport stacking us nationals :O


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 6, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> No no, that's just the day he wanted to get Dix on.



But of course.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Feb 6, 2014)

yay! during spring break too! im most likely going.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 6, 2014)

I am selling a few cubes at the comp.
Rubiks magic 5$
Ko labryinth 10$
Wooden puzzle brand new in package 5$
Black mf8 vs 2 megaminxs 10$
Qj skewb black 7$.
I will also trade for these.



cuber952 said:


> I'm being serious. He needs to get his act together.



It's been a bad winter give him a break.


----------



## kcl (Feb 6, 2014)

guinepigs rock said:


> It's been a bad winter give him a break.



but we deserve a comp every three months
not repeating a comp every season is unacceptable


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> but we deserve a comp every three months
> not repeating a comp every season is unacceptable



You agree with me now?


----------



## kcl (Feb 6, 2014)

cuber952 said:


> You agree with me now?



what are you smoking I always did


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> what are you smoking I always did



Kennan, just stop. This argument/discussion is stupid and pointless! 

If you don't like how many comps are in the area, feel free to organize your own.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Feb 6, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Kennan, just stop. This argument/discussion is stupid and pointless!
> 
> If you don't like how many comps are in the area, feel free to organize your own.



C'mon Kennan get your stuff together. Plan a comp, I'll show up.


----------



## kcl (Feb 6, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Kennan, just stop. This argument/discussion is stupid and pointless!
> 
> If you don't like how many comps are in the area, feel free to organize your own.



John started it


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> John started it



Actually. I believe I simply posted an opinion. You're the one that replied to that, making it an argument.


----------



## kcl (Feb 6, 2014)

cuber952 said:


> Actually. I believe I simply posted an opinion. You're the one that replied to that, making it an argument.



But YOU posted the opinion which made me respond, thus causing an argument :O

I didn't realize it was you the first time I responded though.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 6, 2014)

So I'm getting back from Florida the Thursday before this comp. I was freaking out because I wasn't sure what weekend I'd be in Florida. Talk about cutting it close.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> But YOU posted the opinion which made me respond, thus causing an argument :O
> 
> I didn't realize it was you the first time I responded though.



Just because someone posted their opinion doesn't MAKE you respond. YOU chose to respond.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Feb 6, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Just because someone posted their opinion doesn't MAKE you respond. YOU chose to respond.



Im picturing the text running off the screen and latching onto his hands, forcing them to type.


----------



## kcl (Feb 6, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Just because someone posted their opinion doesn't MAKE you respond. YOU chose to respond.





SpicyOranges said:


> Im picturing the text running off the screen and latching onto his hands, forcing them to type.



He understands me, this is EXACTLY how it went down 
<3


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 13, 2014)

*Looking for puzzles at Dixon 2014*

Hi I am looking for a lingyun vs1 and a Lingyun version 2 I would like to get these if anyone has one let me know. I will also trade.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 24, 2014)

I want to come to this, but just like past years (I've wanted to go to a comp since 2011) I'm fairly certain my dad won't want to drive me. Gosh darn it, I just want to make my name and ability to solve official ;___;


----------



## kcl (Feb 24, 2014)

Jaycee said:


> I want to come to this, but just like past years (I've wanted to go to a comp since 2011) I'm fairly certain my dad won't want to drive me. Gosh darn it, I just want to make my name and ability to solve official ;___;



If you can tell us where you live then someone may be able to pick you up on their way..


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 24, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> If you can tell us where you live then someone may be able to pick you up on their way..



Or you could just look at his information under his name and that (should) be able to tell you where he lives. 
And Jaycee, the comp is only 1.5hours away from you. You can't get much closer than that.

 fedora


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 24, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> And Jaycee, the comp is only 1.5hours away from you. You can't get much closer than that.
> 
> - fedora



I know. My dad doesn't do anything for me that he doesn't have to :/ The only comps I've ever had chances to go to are these Dixon ones and comps in Fishers IN, because my mom lives in IN.


----------



## kcl (Feb 24, 2014)

Jaycee said:


> I know. My dad doesn't do anything for me that he doesn't have to :/ The only comps I've ever had chances to go to are these Dixon ones and comps in Fishers IN, because my mom lives in IN.



Based on the direction you need to go, shoot a PM to Nathan Dwyer. He's a great guy, and assuming he's coming, he'll be coming towards your general direction. He might be willing to help you out, although I make no guarantees because I'm not him.. However, it can't hurt to ask!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 24, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Based on the direction you need to go, shoot a PM to Nathan Dwyer. He's a great guy, and assuming he's coming, he'll be coming towards your general direction. He might be willing to help you out, although I make no guarantees because I'm not him.. However, it can't hurt to ask!



You really shouldn't speak for people. You have no idea if he'll be driving, or his parents, etc. Not trying to bust your balls, just saying be careful when saying stuff like this


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 24, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> You really shouldn't speak for people. You have no idea if he'll be driving, or his parents, etc. Not trying to bust your balls, just saying be careful when saying stuff like this



He's not speaking for Nathan Dwyer. He's just letting him know that he would be a good person to ask. I don't see any problem with this.


----------



## kcl (Feb 24, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> You really shouldn't speak for people. You have no idea if he'll be driving, or his parents, etc. Not trying to bust your balls, just saying be careful when saying stuff like this



I wasn't trying to volunteer him for anything, I just meant to say I would possibly ask him if he'd be willing to carpool. Hopefully I didn't come across like that 

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Mikel (Feb 26, 2014)

I have won 3x3 BLD at the past five competitions that I competed. That was really cool for me, but there is no chance of me winning it here at Dixon. Good luck and congratulations in advanced to whoever wins!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I have won 3x3 BLD at the past five competitions that I competed. That was really cool for me, but there is no chance of me winning it here at Dixon. Good luck and congratulations in advanced to whoever wins!



I'm gonna laugh when everyone DNFs except you.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 26, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm gonna laugh when everyone DNFs except you.




If this was Cubetcha, that wouldn't be out of the question.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 26, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I have won 3x3 BLD at the past five competitions that I competed. That was really cool for me, but there is no chance of me winning it here at Dixon. Good luck and congratulations in advanced to whoever wins!



Why don't you think you can win this one? From what I see, it should be a pretty easy win.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 26, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Why don't you think you can win this one? From what I see, it should be a pretty easy win.



His wrist is broken.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 26, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Why don't you think you can win this one? From what I see, it should be a pretty easy win.





Rubiks560 said:


> His wrist is broken.




Chris is right. I will be doing all my events OH. 

Even if my wrist was fine, Evan Brown is getting fast, it wouldn't have been an easy win in my opinion.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 4, 2014)

I really need to practice some BLD if I want a Mo3.

On a side note...

Anyone looking to buy a Gigaminx? <3

pizza


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow, this is in less than a week! 

The Hype is too strong.

The pizza better be so good


----------



## TeddyKGB (Mar 23, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Wow, this is in less than a week!
> 
> The Hype is too strong.



You must be pretty excited to get to spend an entire day with me, huh? Also, the pizza will be so good.


----------



## PitothePowerof3 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'll be there. I look forward to it! I think these competitions are one of the high points of my year. See you saturday!


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Mar 27, 2014)

Cubes i'm selling at dixon:
White Dayan Panshi $10
White Weilong v2 (Brand new) $10
White Shengshou 8x8 $50
Black Maru 2x2 $5


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 27, 2014)

Shooooooot, had a dream within a dream that antonie faz fan got a 1.68 wr ao5, then I woke up from that dreamception so I was still in a dream and then chris got 1.22, 3.xx, then three ones and got a 1.4x average lol  just had to get that off my chest because you never know if it may happen xD


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 27, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Shooooooot, had a dream within a dream that antonie faz fan got a 1.68 wr ao5, then I woke up from that dreamception so I was still in a dream and then chris got 1.22, 3.xx, then three ones and got a 1.4x average lol  just had to get that off my chest because you never know if it may happen xD



lol. Nervous much?


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 27, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> lol. Nervous much?



More nervous than after my fourth solve of my WR, sooooo yep


----------



## kcl (Mar 27, 2014)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> Cubes i'm selling at dixon:
> White Dayan Panshi $10
> White Weilong v2 (Brand new) $10
> White Shengshou 8x8 $50
> Black Maru 2x2 $5



Check PM's.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 28, 2014)

People I'm selling at Dixon:
Nathan Dwyer


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 28, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> People I'm selling at Dixon:
> Nathan Dwyer



Note: The organizers of Dixon and the World Cube Association do not support human trafficking.


----------



## kcl (Mar 28, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Note: The organizers of Dixon and the World Cube Association do not support human trafficking.



but is Nathan human? He enjoys square 1 so it's questionable..


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 28, 2014)

OMG THEY'RE SOOOOOO CUUUUUUUTE!!!


----------



## Mikel (Mar 28, 2014)

GOALS:

Registration: Complete it
3x3: Sub-33 avg
2x2: Sub-20 avg
FMC: Complete a mo3
3x3 BLD: Success


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 28, 2014)

Goals: Go back in time and figure out a way to ****ing go here.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm selling a bunch of cubes as well. Also I found out I have 3 original plastic zhanchis and will maybe be willing to sell one or trade one.


----------



## kcl (Mar 28, 2014)

I guess I'll put some goals. 

2x2- sub 2 single, sub 2.6 average
3x3-sub 8 single, sub 10 average, above all else beat Chris 

4x4- sub 1 average, sub 50 single 

Skewb- sub 5 single, WR or NAR average
FMC- do it


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 28, 2014)

Goals:

2x2: WR
3x3: Idk. Sub 7.5 single, sub 9.3 average. 
4x4: sub 40 average
FMC: Get NAR and make everyone mad.


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 28, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2: WR
> 3x3: Idk. Sub 7.5 single, sub 9.3 average.
> ...



inb4 1.69 avg, DNF avg


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 28, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> inb4 1.69 avg, DNF avg



1.69 wouldn't be as bad. Seeing as I still have WR. I'm just tied.


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeah I meant 1.70 then. Woops.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 28, 2014)

Goals:
2x2 - Sub-4 Average
3x3 - sub-official single (10.63) and average (12.90)
4x4 - Sub-Richie single (41.25) and average (46.86)
Mega - Sub-1:20 single and sub-1:30 average
FMC - NAR mean with hopefully a lucky sub-30 single
BLD - lel
Lunch - Enjoy some nice pizza
Also selling some puzzles if anyone is interested:
- White Gigaminx
- White Weisu (really good)
- White Shengshou 7x7
- Black Dayan Megaminx (Both Ridged and Unridged)


----------



## JackJ (Mar 28, 2014)

Leaving in about 30 minutes!

Goals:
3x3: PB single and average
FMC: Podium, 33ish single.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Mar 28, 2014)

Goals:

2x2: WR single

FMC: NAR mean

Lunch: podium


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 28, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1.69 wouldn't be as bad.



...until you look at the decimal place.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 29, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> OMG THEY'RE SOOOOOO CUUUUUUUTE!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



How did John score such a babe? I doubt he met her
in the hot tub.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 29, 2014)

Goals

3x3: Sub 12 average (but will settle for sub 13) with no pops. 10.xx single 

2x2: Sub 6 average....


4x4: Sub 1 Avg


Megaminx: Sub 2 avg but will prob be 2:0x


Blind: Sub 2, but realistically sub 2:30 at least


Skewb: Sub 30, I never practice this.




Edit: NOOOOOOOO, no joke I can't go because my mom is needed at her work and I can't drive.....well it was cool getting to practice and have fun again prepping for this the last few days. Just a few more days until I get my licence and I can travel, so I'm not so upset. Good luck to everyone there!


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 29, 2014)

dammit Chris, not even sub-2

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=450


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 29, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> dammit Chris, not even sub-2
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=450



Not bad, not bad.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 29, 2014)

wow, poor kennan:

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=450


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Mar 29, 2014)

Aw, man....I was thinking whether to go to Dixon or Yale and I chose Yale. I should've chosen Dixon. Snap!...


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 29, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Shooooooot, had a dream within a dream that antonie faz fan got a 1.68 wr ao5, then I woke up from that dreamception so I was still in a dream and then chris got 1.22, 3.xx, then three ones and got a 1.4x average lol  just had to get that off my chest because you never know if it may happen xD



Lol I doubt that ever happens ( atleast the part where I come in, the part with Chris is atleast realistic )


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 29, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> wow, poor kennan:
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=450



Now he's in it.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 29, 2014)

Sorry, Chris  1.85 is 3rd best result dough


----------



## SpicyOranges (Mar 30, 2014)

DYK time!
DYK:
An old guy filmed my 4x4? 
Kennan dnfed?
Mountain Dew is equivalent of naked?
I messed up and dropped an e perm?
One of the timers killed everyone?
News camera? 
I suck at holding paper in front of somebody?
I am bad at judging?
Josh gave us free food?
Kevin hays didn't show?
Happy birthday Kennan?
Comp?
Then my birthday?
I don't know what library it was? 
Kennan and kit tied?
I went head to head with Kennan and won?
I suck at 2x2?
I still haven't beat my competition pb?
I beat walker at 2x2 and I promised him i would on ttw?


----------



## kcl (Mar 30, 2014)

DYK: I'll do dyks later


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 30, 2014)

SpicyOranges said:


> I beat walker at 2x2 and I promised him i would on ttw?



http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=450&cat=2&rnd=2



the pizza was good too


----------



## kcl (Mar 30, 2014)

DYK:
I sucked at everything except 2x2
I podiumed in two events?
Steve beat me at my best event even though I'm two seconds faster?
I hate you Steve? 
We got Chris naked? Sort of?
Chris did bj 3x3? 
I DNF'd 3x3? 
I didn't actually hit the reset button?
I had to be tortured scrambling for 3x3 finals?
I got a 7.42 single on the pathetic scramble?
I scrambled megaminx for a while? 
I suck at scrambling megaminx?
Steve's 4x4 is really good?
Tofu sucks at 4x4?
I DNF'd FMC?
I had a 45 move solution that I checked multiple times?
The first few solves of my skewb average and Kit's were scary similar? 
I hate you Steve? 
I beat Steve in 2x2?
He deserves it because of skewb?
Walker hates me because I can beat him in a few events? And only those events?
If I practice more events he will hate me even more?
My skewb fingertricks are strange?
I have really high TPS on skewb?


----------



## Mikel (Mar 30, 2014)

DYK...

John filled a container with 591 marshmallows and had people pay $.50 to guess how many there were...?
"How about instead of marshmallows we fill it up with condoms and have them guess how many are used" ...?
Radar detector- detector detector detector ...?
I paid my registration with a golden canteen of fresh spring water ....?
I did all my events OH ...?
I was the only one who registered for 3x3 OH ...?


----------



## JackJ (Mar 30, 2014)

Kit Clement: Best Delegate*

* in Michigan.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Mar 30, 2014)

Moar
I lost my skewb right before skewb?
I got a pll skip in fmc?
I still lost?
I almost hit someone in the face during bld with the paper?
There was a lack of pens and stopwatches?
Someone lost a wallet?
I beat walker FIRST ROUND in 2x2? 
Kennan has an awkward Asian selfie face?
So much nubs?
Josh paid 50-60 dollars for nuts?
He also didn't like pi?


----------



## PitothePowerof3 (Mar 30, 2014)

I had a great time at the competition, even though I failed miserably... Next time I am winning though.


----------



## PitothePowerof3 (Mar 30, 2014)

SpicyOranges said:


> Moar
> There was a lack of pens and stopwatches?


Tell me about it!
Do you know how hard it is to judge when all the pens are missing? I keep running up and down the table looking for a pen/stopwatch! Next year each judge should get a stopwatch and a pen to carry with them. *hint* John *hint*


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 30, 2014)

Can the scrambles be posted here, please? thanks


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 31, 2014)

PitothePowerof3 said:


> Tell me about it!
> Do you know how hard it is to judge when all the pens are missing? I keep running up and down the table looking for a pen/stopwatch! Next year each judge should get a stopwatch and a pen to carry with them. *hint* John *hint*



Every station had a pen and stopwatch the whole day - I even refilled the pens times. People run off with them, especially when judges keep moving stations. 

Scrambles: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/m902s8f63tgzlke/zpmFICK0m- (Note that only group A for Mega/Skewb were used.)


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 31, 2014)

not so great 2x2 scrambles. Except that second one of the finals I got 1.22 on with R' U' R' U' R2 U R2 U' R2


----------



## kcl (Mar 31, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Every station had a pen and stopwatch the whole day - I even refilled the pens times. People run off with them, especially when judges keep moving stations.
> 
> Scrambles: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/m902s8f63tgzlke/zpmFICK0m- (Note that only group A for Mega/Skewb were used.)



I'm going to try first round 3x3 scrambles again and see what I get. Same with skewb.

Edit: I must also confess I stole a pen from FMC by accident


----------



## JackJ (Mar 31, 2014)

The fifth scramble from finals has a ridiculous start

z2 D' L R' D L' D'
y' U' L' U L 
U' F' U F

I've found a bunch of fast finishes as well, but failed this in comp.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 31, 2014)

DYK...

Most importantly - the beard is gone!
My $400 radar detector paid for itself 3 (possibly 4) times this weekend
John Brechon knows all the lyrics to "Get Low" by Lil Jon and the East Side Boyz
We finally find out he (John) DOES like girls
But only if he's been coerced into asking them out (more specifically out on a date)
A cuber's mom wants a "lil somethin somethin" to go with her cake
She never got that "somethin somethin"
A different cuber's mom apparently puts out a lot
Said cuber has a surprisingly cool Dad
Walker Welch and I tied John Brechon and Chris Olson at Ultimate Frisbee (let it be known Walker and I got to 3pts first, though!)
Walker and I have never played Ultimate before
Kit's girlfriend is apparently a man
Kit's surprisingly happy with being gay
A world famous (previous WR holder) cuber doesn't know the difference between Nickels an Dimes


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 31, 2014)

That ultimate game was stupid. You guys broke nearly every rule in the game. That was more like football with a Frisbee.

Edit: this was played in a tiny yard. And James thinks chokes are legal


----------



## neregekaj (Mar 31, 2014)

You were sweating like none other though.

But, James was worse than everyone else.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 31, 2014)

neregekaj said:


> You were sweating like none other though.
> 
> But, James was worse than everyone else.



I had 3 sweatshirts on


----------



## TeddyKGB (Mar 31, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> DYK...
> 
> Most importantly - the beard is gone!



It's not gone, it's just a lot shorter.

DYK...

Toll booths don't sell fries?
Lauren was in a tree most of the trip?
I came in 2nd in FMC?
I'm ranked 2nd in North America for FMC Mo3?
I failed miserably on my 3rd attempt?
It took Kit and Chris 10-15 seconds to notice I trimmed my beard?
Brandon Mikel's 3rd FMC attempt was a DNF and I'm going to prove it?
There was a Pokemon park?
This comp was in Dixon?
Buddy 92?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 31, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> That ultimate game was stupid. You guys broke nearly every rule in the game. That was more like football with a Frisbee.
> 
> Edit: this was played in a tiny yard. And James thinks chokes are legal



Stop twisting the facts. The choke was just an opportunity I couldn't pass and I let up long before you threw the stupid disc shaped object you think is a frisbee


----------



## Mikel (Mar 31, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> DYK...
> 
> Brandon Mikel's 3rd FMC attempt was a DNF and I'm going to prove it?



Maybe if you put as many rotations in your solves as I did (7) then you would learn what an "x" does.


----------



## neregekaj (Mar 31, 2014)

We weren't in Minnesota, you didn't need that many...


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 31, 2014)

DYK:

We forgot to get some Dixon Cider while we were there?
Caution: High Cubes?
Internet in Dixon is terrible?
Nobody knows how to start an FMC attempt without me?
Ryan's beard went on a diet?
Is that a fat joke?
Ryan's SUV tops out at 105 mph?
Illinois has the worst toll system ever?
They (toll booths) couldn't even get our fries for us?
Buddy 92 didn't even had our fries?
The competitors at Dixon were the most willing to help judge I've ever seen at any competition?
James' car is cool?
Brandon's new car is cooler?
Kennan and I did head to head in Skewb?
We were practically tied after 3 attempts?
We had the exact same solution and time for the third attempt?
When everyone saw us get 6.08, people clapped at us because they thought we were doing 3x3 like everyone else?
After the clapping, I said exactly what Sarah said in this video? -- http://youtu.be/UpebcxsVpfI?t=59s


----------



## kcl (Mar 31, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> DYK:
> 
> We forgot to get some Dixon Cider while we were there?
> Caution: High Cubes?
> ...



DYK: 
Kit now has a faster official average than me? That isn't cool?
I found the retard solution for the fourth solve? 
I went back and found kit's OLL skip solution because it's what I would normally do? 
I got a sub 4?
I got a 6.44 average retrying the skewb scrambles? 
I hate my life?
Steve is evil? 
Does that mean he is "Stevil"?
Kit turns skewb really strange?
This entire page is mostly about kit?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 31, 2014)

DYK...

I missed Chris Braiedy :'(
John sure got Dixon (Cider?)
Ryan's beard stayed at home
Brandon registered with his golden canteen of fresh spring water
Kit is also the best Delegate
..... in Michigan
10.64 3x3 single was nice (average sucked)
also sub-4 2x2 average <3
For FMC attempt #2, Steve had a nice view of me speed-finishing my solution with half a second left
The pizza was good but not as good as fedora's pizza
Mr. DeLine got 1st in lunch
He also just missed 2x2 WR single
Everyone failed 4x4
Kit loves when everyone claps for him (especially in Megaminx)
My greatest accomplishment of the day was getting second in the Beard Spirit Competition
Dose anyone have a Radar Detector Detector Detector Detector 
Man Party plus Lauren is still just a Man Party
James and I = best Ultimate team ever
I successfully didn't get pulled over on the drive back
4 SRs were successfully taken this weekend (and 1 taken away)
#YearoftheWalker2014


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 31, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I got a 6.44 average retrying the skewb scrambles?



One is under comp pressure and the first time you see the scrambles, one is without comp pressure and the second time you see the scrambles.

If you got a 6.44 average in these conditions then I don't think an 8 second average is unreasonable. And isn't 6.44 bad for you anyway?


----------



## kcl (Mar 31, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> One is under comp pressure and the first time you see the scrambles, one is without comp pressure and the second time you see the scrambles.
> 
> If you got a 6.44 average in these conditions then I don't think an 8 second average is unreasonable. And isn't 6.44 bad for you anyway?



It is, but on those scrambles I don't think I would have done much better. 

Actually I wouldn't call 6.44 "bad", but definitely not good. I didn't remember the scrambles at all, and I didn't crack under comp pressure. I had some wonderful lockups because I hadn't eaten and was getting shaky.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 31, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> It is, but on those scrambles I don't think I would have done much better.
> 
> Actually I wouldn't call 6.44 "bad", but definitely not good. I didn't remember the scrambles at all, and I didn't crack under comp pressure. I had some wonderful lockups because I hadn't eaten and was getting shaky.



His point was that it was under different circumstances and was unofficial! 
Also, I bet you remembered a 1-move layer for the 3rd scramble.

fedora


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 31, 2014)

Off topic: DIXON CIDEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Not off topic: For the 4th year I have failed to find a way to the Dixon comp. Hopefully this won't also be the 4th year I fail to go to the comp in Fishers (assuming there is one) .______.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 31, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> not so great 2x2 scrambles. Except that second one of the finals I got 1.22 on with R' U' R' U' R2 U R2 U' R2



z' y2 R2 U' R' U R' U2'


----------



## kcl (Mar 31, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> His point was that it was under different circumstances and was unofficial!
> Also, I bet you remembered a 1-move layer for the 3rd scramble.
> 
> fedora



Whatever, I remembered that. I also tried doing the peanut case differently.. Got a u perm -_-


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 31, 2014)

DYK...

...Are you Rubiks560?
...James can fit into my team USA jacket?
...Kennan was 8 miles behind us for almost the whole car ride?
...Walker parks EXTREMELY close to peoples cars?
...Like within inches?
...Nickels and dimes?
...Lauren, let it go?
...Conceal don't feel?
...This is probably the first comp since my first WR where I didn't have to deal with people swarming me with cameras?
...I can solve a 2x2 with one finger?
...Jake owes me dinner for it?
...If I don't get WR average I have to pay for the water bottle?
...Somebody tried to race me?
...They used a floppy 2x2 and I had to do a full 2x2 solve?
...I won?
...James still can't one look a 3 move insert into a LL skip properly? 
...I've come second in 3x3 at Dixon every single year?
...CHRIS CAN YOU FILM ME!?
...Pompeii? 
...I WANT HARDEES!
...I forgot stuff at Johns?
...For the fourth year in a row?
...Lauren hates cube comps?
...James needs to come play a real Ultimate game so he can get his butt kicked?
...James and Walker think they are good because they can push people to the ground?
...And throw a blade like 3 feet?
...John can't focus a camera?
...Kevin asked if I've ever signed someones cube?
...Less than 10 seconds later somebody came over and asked me to sign their cube?


----------



## kcl (Mar 31, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> DYK...
> 
> ...Are you Rubiks560?
> ...James can fit into my team USA jacket?
> ...



TOFU CAN U UPLOAD SKOOB


----------



## neregekaj (Mar 31, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> DYK...
> 
> ...I can solve a 2x2 with one finger?
> ...Jake owes me dinner for it?



That deal was never made.


----------



## Mikel (Apr 11, 2014)

In case all of you were not aware, the registration fees this year were a little bizarre. 



Competition Website said:


> Registration Fee:
> $5.00 first event, $2.00 for each additional event. If your name is Brandon Mikel, you must additionally pay in the form of a golden canteen of fresh spring water.



Here was my fee:


Spoiler


----------

